# 2016 Vic Xmas in July Case Swap FOOD Thread



## VP Brewing (27/4/16)

Ok the swap is about 10 weeks away and we should probably start getting some ideas for food. 

It looks like there is a bit of interest for doing a few camp oven roasts and stews with rolls for lunch and dinner on the Saturday. 

Bacon and eggs for Saturday and Sunday morning is standard.

Anyone interested in bringing and cooking anything, put your name down and we can get a group PM going. 

It looks like we will need to cater for about 30 people. 

Group PM
1. VP Brewing
2.
3.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/4/16)

Group PM
1. VP Brewing
2. TheWiggman
3.

I'm interested in knocking up my unpatented chilli roo stew. Not recommended for vegetarians or those who can't handle a chilli hit.


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/4/16)

I can't cut n paste can someone put me on the list. Have 2 ovens so thinking roast spuds and roast beef. If too many beers haven't been consumed gravy!lots of gravy!


----------



## micbrew (28/4/16)

happy to lend a hand , as I don't have any camp oven gear !

need to work out a budget on attendees

im guessing it would be easier to source as much as possible in shepp

from past events generally $10 > $15 per person covers breeky and dinner

suggested minimum requirements

bread bacon eggs orange juice coffee milk sugar


meat ?? vegatables

cheers michael


----------



## Yob (28/4/16)

Salad?


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/4/16)

Yob said:


> Salad?


Minimum $100......each salad


----------



## TheWiggman (28/4/16)

Group PM
1. VP Brewing
2. TheWiggman
3. MastersBrewery


----------



## micbrew (28/4/16)

Dang forgot da salad


----------



## mofox1 (28/4/16)

I can knock out a decent 'tater salad (whoops! said the 's' word). Guaranteed not to cost $100...

Group PM
1. VP Brewing
2. TheWiggman
3. MastersBrewery
4. Mofox1


----------



## VP Brewing (29/4/16)

Called in to Gv Meats on my way home this arvo to get a rough price on some roasts. Bloke said it would be roughly $15/kg for pork, lamb and beef and we would probably need about 500g per person for lunch and dinner. 
So we should be looking at around 15kg of meat. 
If we want more variety we could substitute some of that for some stews and roast spuds.

Edit: I reckon about $15 per head and we would be able to get heaps of rolls, bacon, eggs, roast veg, OJ etc as well. Shouldn't be too hard to organise and I'd be happy to do it, would just need a few hands on deck on the day.


----------



## AJ80 (30/4/16)

Hello mate,

First off, massive thanks for getting the food sorted. It's a big job!

I organised the food at the last winter swap and thought I'd post up a few things I took away:

- we did 10kg of spit roasted meat and this was HEAPS. It did lunch, dinner and I think some was warmed up later in the night too!
- best to have some sort of plan on order of food just so people know when to get their stuff sorted. Lots and lots of nibbly things (like those chicken ribs of Mick's!) around 4pm. 
- bring a list of names to the swap and directly hound people for the money. Previous swaps that have relied on an honesty system have invariably come up short. 
- try and see if the people bringing a meal can also bring equipment to heat and serve it. 
- salads are optional 

If you still need more food - put me down for a batch of pulled pork.


----------



## micbrew (30/4/16)

yeah remember it was ... furken cold ... sub zero temps

however if you want I can get chicken ribs as AJ said , just neeed a bbq plate to warm
them up one , let me know ... and VP you will need to let me know how much you want and budget for it .

This time round ...reckon I might be a good idea to get funds up front !!
saves a lot of hassle ...

as said happy to lend a hand on the day.

Mick


----------



## VP Brewing (30/4/16)

Thanks fellas. Will definitely take that on board. This will be my second swap and the last one I was only there for lunch so I'm open to ideas as far as the food goes.
10kg of meat sounds good. And I agree that getting funds sorted a couple of weeks prior would be a lot easier from my end. 
I'll shoot a PM to anyone keen on bringing dishes and equipment who have put their names on the list to get through some finer details in a couple of weeks. 

Cheers.


----------



## VP Brewing (30/5/16)

Righto... Here's what we have so far.

Saturday BFast: Bacon and egg rolls. Beer. OJ.

Saturday Lunch: 4 or 5 camp oven roasts with rolls, gravy, cheese. Dead easy and pretty tasty. 

Afternoon (430ish pm): Bratwursts in buns with sauerkraut, mustard etc. (I [email protected]!king love these), micbrew's chicken ribs and most likely some beef spare ribs in an ugly drum smoker.

Dinner: Wiggman's RingStinging Roo Stew and any roast rolls that are left over.

Sunday BFast: bacon and egg rolls. Beer. OJ.

The afternoon feast and dinner will probably end up rolling into one but I'm sure no one will notice. 

For the guys who will be setting up of the Friday night I can bring out some pizzas.

I still haven't got all the prices of everything and added it all up but It will be no more than $20 per person. Probably $15. I'll get out a pm in the next fortnight with bank details when I've worked it out. 

The main thing I need to know at this stage is numbers. I take it not everyone will be staying for the whole weekend.... 

Discuss....


----------



## mofox1 (30/5/16)

I think last times we've just started a big arse list... not the prettiest, but gets the job done. Feel free to re-format, or alternatively socialise as required....

I'm in for all - easy peasy.


*Friday Dinner:*
1. mofox1


*Saturday Brekky:*
1. mofox1


*Saturday Lunch:*
1. mofox1


*Saturday Dinner:*
1. mofox1


*Sunday Brekky:*
1. mofox1


----------



## AJ80 (30/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1


Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80

Edit: cheers for organising the food mate! Appreciate the effort!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL

Top notch work!

ed. fermatting


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

What time are people rolling up Friday night? I'll be leaving home before midday anyway but just trying to get a handle on what sort of cook time we'll have.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/5/16)

On mobile so put me down for dinner. I'll be camp ovening so will take done time to cook. If I get organised earlier I may be able to assist with lunch. Here's my recent pickings:



Be warned it will be hot and hot food's not for everyone. I assume if anyone has dietary requirements they will come forward so we can accommodate.


----------



## VP Brewing (30/5/16)

Just Saturday dinner Wiggman?


----------



## micbrew (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4. Nullnvoid

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4. Nullnvoid

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4.Nullnvoid

Not sure on the leave pass yet, but might only be up on Saturday. Trying to swing the Friday night as well.
I have a nut allergy. Hasn't been a problem yet, just as long as I know if there are nuts in any of the food.

Cheers!


----------



## idzy (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4. Nullnvoid
5. Idzy

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4. Nullnvoid
5. Idzy

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3.Micbrew
4.Nullnvoid
5. Idzy


----------



## idzy (31/5/16)

VP Brewing said:


> Righto... Here's what we have so far.
> 
> Saturday BFast: Bacon and egg rolls. Beer. OJ.
> 
> ...


Just added a couple of missing things.


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/5/16)

You normally start at breakfast time don't you Idzy?


----------



## idzy (31/5/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> You normally start at breakfast time don't you Idzy?


Yeah he had those covered, just wanted to be sure we weren't going with the Pub Squash for lunch and dinner :beerbang: :super:


----------



## VP Brewing (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7.VP Brewing
8. thearn

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5.Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn

Added myself and thearn who is in Kakadu somewhere for the next few weeks. I doubt DJ_L3ThAL and AJ80 want to share meals (or do they?) so I've edited the numbers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/5/16)

Damn... One could only hope!


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7.VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4.Micbrew
5.Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters


Breaky obviously depends on availability of strong coffee or strong coffee stout.


----------



## JB (31/5/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB

Agreed. Breaky mandatory is *GOOD *strong coffee!


----------



## idzy (31/5/16)

JB said:


> Agreed. Breaky mandatory is *GOOD *strong coffee stout!


Fixed


----------



## TheWiggman (31/5/16)

I've been abused by the minister of war and finance tonight with the focus on war. I'll likely be there Saturday night so can help out with dinner. Can't make it Friday and need to take off earlyish Sunday and she'll be working.

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB


----------



## AJ80 (31/5/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Damn... One could only hope!


Hehe - careful what you wish for h34r: h34r:


----------



## VP Brewing (7/6/16)

I have just sent a PM to everyone on the swap list that haven't put their names on the list for food. If you see this and you are one of them, check your inbox or add yourself to the list. There are still quite a few people that we haven't heard from since the start of the year so I'm not sure if they are still coming and don't really want to cater for them if they don't show up.
Cheers.


----------



## Yob (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob


----------



## technobabble66 (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob


----------



## reardo (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo


----------



## MartinOC (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. MartinOC
12. Curly79

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. MartinOC
15. Curly79

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. MArtinOC
16. Curly79

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. MartinOC
14. Curly79

Curly79 & I will be arriving early with grains & gear EARLY, so we can laugh at you plonkers that tied one-on the night before :chug:


----------



## heyhey (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo

I forgot to even consider food. Good one blokes


----------



## Grainer (7/6/16)

Late addition...No Munich Dunkels.. But I have a Vienna, IPA and Barleywine.. thats food isn't it !

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB9: Yob
9. GRAINER

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/6/16)

Late addition...No Munich Dunkels.. But I have a Vienna, IPA and Barleywine.. thats food isn't it !

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER


Fixed
Have we sorted a menu for friday? I know the rest of the weekend had been nutted out earlier. Something yum but easy.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/6/16)

So... by the looks we are all bringing our own meals?


----------



## Whiteferret (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce

Added myself and my brother Bryce who is coming to check the day out.


----------



## Whiteferret (7/6/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> TheWiggman said:
> 
> 
> > So... by the looks we are all bringing our own meals?
> ...


----------



## mofox1 (7/6/16)

whiteferret said:


> Added myself and my brother Bryce who is coming to check the day out.


I should have started the list with you. Because duh.

I'd claim beers, but it was only 9pm when posted... ah what the hell. I claim beers.


----------



## mofox1 (7/6/16)

whiteferret said:


> But I could do smoked pulled pork rolls with slaw


Yes.


----------



## Whiteferret (7/6/16)

Stupid phone quoting can't be bothered editing.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer x2


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer x2

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobable66 (depends on when dinner is, and when we finish brewing/swap)
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer x2

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer x2

Hoping to get there Friday night, but will be after dinner.

woo hoo getting closer.


----------



## VP Brewing (7/6/16)

Numbers are starting to look good now. Everything apart from Friday night has been sorted. As I've said before I'm happy to bring pizzas out if needed. 
For Saturday lunch, dinner and breaky on both days will be $20 per person. I hope that sounds ok. If people who will only be there for the arvo want to pay less they can but I thought it would cover the ones who are setting up and packing up everything. By the way, I know nothing about coffee so will international roast do?


----------



## VP Brewing (7/6/16)

Double post. Somehow.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/6/16)

I can't believe everyone thinks Martin & Curly are so fat that they both deserve to be left of the list from post#38.
Bit harsh. h34r:

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer 1
14. mmmyummybeer 2
15. MartinOC
16. Curly79


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79


Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobabble66 
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79


Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer 1
17. mmmyummybeer 2
18. MartinOC
19. Curly79


Fixed, i think B)


----------



## reardo (8/6/16)

VP Brewing said:


> By the way, I know nothing about coffee so will international roast do?


International Roast? Really? Do you want to see your family again.....

Don't care to be honest mate. It'll be either powerade or beer for me


----------



## TheWiggman (8/6/16)

Well I'm an idiot, I thought this list was for people providing food, but it's morphed into a list of attendees. I'm assuming.

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer 1
14. mmmyummybeer 2
15. MartinOC
16. Curly79


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. TheWiggman


Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobabble66 
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79


Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer 1
17. mmmyummybeer 2
18. MartinOC
19. Curly79
20. TheWiggman


----------



## technobabble66 (8/6/16)

I believe it's the list of who's eating when. 
At least I hope that's the case [emoji6]


----------



## technobabble66 (8/6/16)

Otherwise I might be forced to bring salad if I just accidentally volunteered to provide lunch & dinner. 
That's a threat, peoples!! [emoji49]





Though TBH, that's really more from my (lack of) ability to make salad than from a dislike of salad.


----------



## mofox1 (8/6/16)

Hey man, I offered to do a potato salad and unsurprisingly no one got back to me... the taint of salad extends thus, such that the umbra of disdain is inflicted most mercilessly and unarguably undeservedly upon the revered yet humble potato.


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> Hey man, I offered to do a potato salad and unsurprisingly no one got back to me... the taint of salad extends thus, such that the umbra of disdain is inflicted most mercilessly and unarguably undeservedly upon the revered yet humble potato.


REPORTED 
Used the 'S' word!!


TWICE!!!!


----------



## droid (11/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer 1
14. mmmyummybeer 2
15. MartinOC
16. Curly79


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. TheWiggman
24. droid


Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobabble66 
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. droid


Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer 1
17. mmmyummybeer 2
18. MartinOC
19. Curly79
20. TheWiggman


----------



## Grainer (11/6/16)

I could get my wife to make her famous potato salad.. its fu%ing amazing...only costs like $110..get on board...LMAO.. I'll see if she can make it at a discounted rate for u all!


----------



## technobabble66 (11/6/16)

Sounds great, John. 
I don't do potato salad so there's one less mouth to feed - maybe down to $105 [emoji6]


----------



## technobabble66 (11/6/16)

Stoopid double post


----------



## kunfaced (11/6/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9: Yob
10. GRAINER
11. Whiteferret
12.
Kunfaced
Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer 1
14. mmmyummybeer 2
15. MartinOC
16. Curly79
17. Kunfaced


Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. TheWiggman
24. droid
25. Kunfaced


Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobabble66 
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer 1
20. mmmyummybeer 2
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. droid
24. Kunfaced


Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer 1
17. mmmyummybeer 2
18. MartinOC
19. Curly79
20. TheWiggman
21. Kunfaced

I'm happy to help out with cooking in anyways needed. I've got a kettle I can bring and roast up anything needed. I would be keen to stay up and look after a 24 hour brisket


----------



## VP Brewing (2/7/16)

Friday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5.Masters
6. JB
7. Yob
8. GRAINER
9. Whiteferret
10. Kunfaced

Saturday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. DJ_L3ThAL
3. Micbrew
4. Idzy
5. VP Brewing
6. thearn
7. Masters
8. JB
9:Yob
10. Reardo
11. GRAINER
12. Whiteferret
13. mmmyummybeer
14. mmmyummybeer 
15. MartinOC
16. Curly79
17. Kunfaced

Saturday Lunch:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Technobabble66
13. Reardo
14. Heyhey
15. GRAINER
16. Whiteferret
17. Bryce
18. mmmyummybeer 
20. mmmyummybeer 
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. TheWiggman
24. droid
25. Kunfaced 

Saturday Dinner:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11. TheWiggman
12: Yob
13. Technobabble66 
14. Reardo
15. Heyhey
16. GRAINER
17. Whiteferret
18. Bryce
19. mmmyummybeer 
20. mmmyummybeer 
21. MartinOC
22. Curly79
23. droid
24. Kunfaced

Sunday Brekky:
1. mofox1
2. AJ80
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid
6. Idzy
7. VP Brewing
8. thearn
9. Masters
10. JB
11: Yob
12. Reardo
13. GRAINER
14. Whiteferret
15. Bryce
16. mmmyummybeer 
17. mmmyummybeer 
18. MartinOC
19. Curly79
20. TheWiggman
21. Kunfaced

Took myself and thearn off the Friday dinner list. We will be out there after work on Friday to drop some supplies off but only staying a couple of hours. 
Back bright and early on Saturday tho.


----------

